# Molton Brown Bath & Body Products



## Dawn (Apr 24, 2019)

Spring has sprung! What better way to get in the spirit of the new season than to replenish your bath and shower stash with floral scents? Luxury bath and fragrance company, *Molton Brown*, has the perfect mix of scents to set the tone for warmer days and blooming flowers. 








*Orange & Bergamot*

With floral top notes of bergamot, middle notes of citrus neroli oil and base notes of warming musk and Sevillian orange extract.












*Orange & Bergamot*
Bath & Shower Gel
$32
moltonbrown.com







*Orange & Bergamot*
Eau de Toilette
$65
moltonbrown.com







*Orange & Bergamot*
Hand Cream
$15
moltonbrown.com






*Heavenly Gingerlily*

With fragrant lily, ginger and cardamom, Heavenly Gingerlily exudes thoughts of warmer weather. 











*Heavenly Gingerlily*
Bath & Shower Gel
$32
moltonbrown.com







*Heavenly Gingerlily*
Eau de Toilette
$65
moltonbrown.com







*Heavenly Gingerlily*
Body Lotion
$41
moltonbrown.com


----------

